# Embarrassing issue!



## Mad4mud (May 17, 2007)

I would normally just ask a Dr. this question, but unless HE bikes I don't think he would know the answer. I just started mountain biking and when riding hard for more than a few miles my penis starts to get "reeled in" so that I look like I'm uncircumcized (pig in a blanket syndrome). (Uh, before the comments come I assure you everything is certified anatomically normal and of proper size and proportion under normal circumstances) Is this normal for bikers? Or is my saddle doing something bad to my business? It bothers me while riding. I kept thinking there was some loose thread in my fancy bike shorts that was trying to garotte my penis - I got home and pulled the shorts down only to find my boy had withdrawn up into the skin and almost disappeared !

Too embarrassed to go on, so if this is normal great , if not I need saddle advice!

God Bless


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Hmmm, I'm not sure if this is a real post or not, but I've never heard of that happening.


----------



## cthoward (May 16, 2007)

:shocked:


----------



## guitarist (Apr 8, 2007)

my guess is your spandex is too tight. Try wearing your shorts for a while off the bike and see if it happens.


----------



## rafdog (Jun 16, 2006)

I think your riding has scared the turtle back in its shell.


----------



## Mad4mud (May 17, 2007)

Unfortunately this is a real post. Yes, it seems ridiculous. 
I don't wear spandex, exactly, I have those mountainbike shorts with the built in non removable liner so it really only is tight on my thighs. The shorts do have a red riding pad thing in them which has made riding much less tramatic on other parts of the anatomy. 
I genuinely thought there was some loose nylon thread in my new cool mb pants that was just strangling my business. I looked like a pro baseball player constantly arranging myself to get it out of this mystical nylon noose while riding and then on getting home ripped off my pants in a mad fit to find the strangling thread in my new mb pants only to find no thread and yes the turtle hiding deep in the shell - and I'm circumcized and not supposed to have a shell ! 

I guess I'm gonna have to ask my Dr. which will be more embarrasing than asking here. "Uh, Dr. when I ride my bike I suffer from 'RPD' Retractile Penile Dysfunction so do I need to pop a Viagra before I go mountain biking?"

Everyone who has read this thread has my pleading permission to forget it. I will talk to my Dr. meanwhile I am also going to lower the nose of saddle and see if this helps.

God Bless


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Happens every time I ride. The classic turtle head or,... turtle neck. For me it is more comfortable once it pulls up.


----------



## Mad4mud (May 17, 2007)

Thanks BigRed
I was afraid I might have to join a carnival or a circus and be The Great Bobbit aka Turtlehead Boy! Now I guess it will just make me feel European 

God Bless


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I find it depends on how hard I`m riding. 

If I`m just out to have fun (just toolin` around, so to speak...please pardon the pun), it may or may not. If I`ve got the heart rate up and am going great guns, more blood is shunted to the vital organs and away from certain extremities.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

I just adjust when that happens.


----------



## rafdog (Jun 16, 2006)

I sure it's related to the fight or flight reaction due to stress.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

rafdog said:


> I sure it's related to the fight or flight reaction due to stress.


LOL!

As long as it doesn't pull the hair in with it you'll be ok. (ouch):thumbsup:


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

As long as you're not getting numbness, things should be okay.

When I first read the initial post I thought of the Family Guy episode where Peter sprays Stewie with the garden hose. Stewie looks down and exclaims, "Dear God, I'm a woman!"


----------



## Prof. Chaos (Oct 25, 2005)

hey Mad4,
cheap jokes aside, it took a lot of ball to start this thread.(honest props) I get this when i workout hard, bike and others. like they said, watch for numbness.


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

Hahaha this is sort of funny, this dosen't happen to me. Best of luck fixing the problem.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Fixing it is easy...take a leak or have a hot woman cross your path.

As long as there is no numbness, it is likely just a physiological response to the workout.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, been there. Seems to be a close relative of LSD (Lake Superior Dick)


----------



## monjeloco (Apr 13, 2007)

There is too much technical stuff on my trails to be worry about my pennis, I have no answer for you than ride harder and forget it...


----------



## Mad4mud (May 17, 2007)

Thanks All !
I guess to find out whether its fight or flight syndrome or stress next time I'm in a bar fight or talking to my lawyer (this week) I'll just call a Kings-X (thats a "time out" for you young'ns) and jerk down my britches and check  It might actually be the best way to stop a bar fight and to get my lawyer to shut up!

I do appreciate all the help. Now I can ride in peace without worrying that I'm emasculating myself!

God Bless


----------



## Concho (Sep 18, 2006)

Go for a two mile run in normal shorts and see if you get the same result.


----------



## JuliusCecil (Feb 21, 2006)

Yardstick said:


> As long as you're not getting numbness, things should be okay.
> 
> When I first read the initial post I thought of the Family Guy episode where Peter sprays Stewie with the garden hose. Stewie looks down and exclaims, "Dear God, I'm a woman!"


What does numbness signify? I get it on my trainer. Is my saddle angled bad?


----------



## Punishment71 (Feb 17, 2007)

Weird! Never had that happen to me even on the longer rides. I'm weird like that!


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Mine often retracts up to mid-thigh.

Seriously, I know exactly what you mean. Hard exercise and bouncing around triggers a protective reaction which brings your reproductive members as close to the body as possible. Like others have said, if it ain't numb, it ain't getting hurt.

If this doesn't happen to you, it's because nature doesn't want you to breed. Or something.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Numbness means that there is pressure on either the blood vessels or the nerves that are present between your scrotum and anus (balls and butthole, if you want the less technical version). Either way, numbness isn't a good thing because it is a symptom that you're on the road to causing damage down there.

If you're getting numbness while using your trainer, you'll definitely want to adjust things. A leveling block for the front wheel, adjusting the seat angle and height, a different saddle and so forth are all possible solutions.


----------



## psychobilly808 (Aug 26, 2007)

never had the problem on my MTB but it happens all the time on my Roadie ,my guess would be the tighter spandex pants and the much smaller and less (more like non) padded saddle.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

Yep, had this happen once. Scared the crap outta me. Jumped off bike
and did a little dance, guy started hanging normally. 

Still, disconcerting as all get out.


----------

